# error ui lua 825 attempt to concatenate local path a nil value



## martee (Jul 29, 2009)

keep getting this message when i try to download the game sunset studio love on the high seas a game i bought to play from the website gamehouse. i downloaded games before now all of a sudden i cant download any games from them. how can i fix the error so i can play the game.
error ui lua 825 attempt to concatenate local path a nil value i have windows xp pro ie8 sp3


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Gamehouse Customer Support: http://www.gamehouse.com/support


----------



## martee (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been on the customer website for support, no help. i've emailed them and they asked for DirectX diagnostic screen info and i still haventreceived any help since then and thats been 3 weeks. so i really need help on how to fix this on my own


----------

